
RFC 1925 - markmassie
http://www.rfc-base.org/txt/rfc-1925.txt
======
jclish
Created in a interesting time, as was
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1118](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1118).
Thanks for posting, nice time trip for a Saturday.

